#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Гелуг или гелугпа?

## лесник

В соседней теме возник вопрос:


Сообщение от Топпер:



> Кстати, а почему вы пишите "в гелукпе"?
> Гелугпа - это человек, последователь школы Гелуг.


Лесник:



> В литературе название школы также фигурирует как "Гелугпа". Т.е. "гелуг" и "гелугпа" на равных употребляются. Интересно бы узнать мнение знатоков тибетского.


Каково же, все же, правильное название школы: гелуг или гелугпа?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Топпер прав,
Кагью (школа) - кагьюпа, Дрикунг - дрикунгпа, Бон - бонпо и т.д.

(Но я тоже не знаток тибетского  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да, так и есть. Традиция: Сакья, последователь данной традиции - Сакьяпа.
И так далее  :Smilie: 
Хотя я не знаток тибетского ни разу. И вообще, не знаток  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько знаю, тиб. _па_ означает просто "школа". При этом допустимо и написание "гелук".
Счас проверил Гуголом, так и есть:



> Milarepa studied under Marpa, the founder of the Kagyu school, one of the four main schools of Tibetan Buddhism, which are called Nyingma, Kagyu, Sakya and *Gelug (sometimes called Geluk)*. The Dalai Lama is the spiritual leader of the Gelug-pa (*pa means school*), and Sakya Trizin is the current spiritual leader of the Sakya tradition.


Ист.: http://www.buddha101.com/h_tantric.htm

Т.е. безупречно правильным будет либо "школа/традиция Гелуг", либо "Гелугпа". Соответственно, последователь Гелугпа -- гелугпинец.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Про 'безупречно правильное' вы о-о-очень поторопились. 'Па' здесь служебная морфема, используемая для словообразования, и не означает 'школа'. Здесь образует производное слово, прибавляясь к заглавному слову. В 'гелуг'/dge lugs именно 'луг'/lugs имеет основное значение 'школа, традиция, направление' и часто используется в других словах, фразах, в том же смысле. Так что 'гелугпа' есть последователь школы/традиции Ге :-):-):-), а не название самой школы. Как и в словах сакьяпа, кагьюпа, нингмапа и т.д.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.01.2010), лесник (19.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (19.01.2010), Юй Кан (19.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Убедили! : ) Уточнил ещё и по лекции А. Берзина...

А что с вариантом Гелук?

----------


## Этэйла

Гелугпа это человек который практекует в данной школе...когда гелуг значит просто...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> _па_ означает просто "школа". При этом допустимо и написание "гелук".


Маша_ла и др. правы. частица "па" означает служебную морфему, а не слово которое переводится как "школа" или "традиция". В частности как традиция может переводится слово "lugs". Юй Кан. Если нужны примеры то посмотрите на слова гелонг, гелонгма (ма - такая же служебная морфема). Другим примером может быть такое слово как "sems tsam" (читтаматра) и "sems tsam pa" - последователь читтаматры.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.01.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А что с вариантом Гелук?


Насколько я понимаю "Гелук" ближе к произношению, а "Гелуг" правильнее(?) по транскрипции.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насколько я понимаю "Гелук" ближе к произношению, а "Гелуг" правильнее(?) по транскрипции.


В-общем, да. Первое ближе по произношению. Второе - правильнее по транскрипции.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.01.2010), Юй Кан (19.01.2010)

----------


## лесник

Т.е. получается, что в книге Торчинова (Введение в буддологию) и другой буддологической литературе название  школ указаны некорректно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. получается, что в книге Торчинова (Введение в буддологию) и другой буддологической литературе название  школ указаны некорректно?


Это вы для себя решайте сами.
Ведь школа Сакья не называется Сакьяпа  :Smilie: 
Школа Кагью не называется Кагьюпа  :Smilie: 
Школа Ньингма также не называется Ньингмапа  :Smilie: 

Хотя относительно Гелуг или Гелугпа Эрик в своем словаре указывает на то, что и то название и другое - приемлемы для этой школы. Но если переводить дословно, то более корректным будет Гелуг, а не Гелугпа.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне всегда казалось, что в данном случае "па" - означает человека, следующего данному пути. Просто может можно и традицию иногда назвать Сакьяпа, например, имея в виду, что это сообщество людей, следующих традиции Сакья. Мне кажется  :Smilie: 

Вообще, конечно, традиция называется просто Сакья, Гелуг, Кагью, Нингма и т.д.

Например, Его Святейшество Сакья Тризина тибетцы называют Сакья Ринпоче. А одного из пяти основателей традиции Сакья, Сачена Кунгу Нингпо, называют просто Лама Сакьяпа, например. Лама, следующий традиции Сакья.. 

Т.е., па - по-моему, это просто обозначение человека в данном случае. Не знаю, правда, тибетского ни разу. Просто догадка такая. Исправьте, ежели что.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Монголии возможно в силу удобства произношения название традиции Гелуг больше устоялось как Гелугпа - Гэлэгба - последователи Гелуг.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

Вообще я слышала и про все четыре школы с добавлением -па, т.е. Кагьюпа, Гелугпа, и т.д. Может, в этом контекте говорится о собрании последователей этих школ? Неясно, но довольно распространено.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про 'безупречно правильное' вы о-о-очень поторопились. 'Па' здесь служебная морфема, используемая для словообразования, и не означает 'школа'. Здесь образует производное слово, прибавляясь к заглавному слову. В 'гелуг'/dge lugs именно 'луг'/lugs имеет основное значение 'школа, традиция, направление' и часто используется в других словах, фразах, в том же смысле. Так что 'гелугпа' есть последователь школы/традиции Ге :-):-):-), а не название самой школы. Как и в словах сакьяпа, кагьюпа, нингмапа и т.д.


Может, я чего пропустил, но в итоге осталось непрояснённым значение собственно 'ге'/dge. Оно ведь как-то переводится?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще я слышала и про все четыре школы с добавлением -па, т.е. Кагьюпа, Гелугпа, и т.д. Может, в этом контекте говорится о собрании последователей этих школ? Неясно, но довольно распространено.


С точки зрения тибетского языка, эта частица указывает на лицо, а не саму школу. С точки зрения человека, который углубляться в тему не будет, равносильно. Спросите у тех кто так переводит или говорит, что они под этим подразумевают. А также - где они обучались  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может, я чего пропустил, но в итоге осталось непрояснённым значение собственно 'ге'/dge. Оно ведь как-то переводится?


dge (или dge ba) - добродетельный, благой, добродетель.

Примерно так.

----------

Юй Кан (19.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Т.е. получается, что в книге Торчинова (Введение в буддологию) и другой буддологической литературе название  школ указаны некорректно?


Не только Торчинов. В буддологической  и прочей литературе давно пишут гелукпа и т.п.:
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O108-Gelukpa.html

Подразумевая "любого или любое имеющее отношение к Гелук".

Причина возможно, в том, что pa\ba  в тибетском не только морфема указывающая на персону и владеют тибетским не только рафинированные лхасцы. 

В общем, ничего страшного.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не только Торчинов. В буддологической  и прочей литературе давно пишут гелукпа и т.п.:
> http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O108-Gelukpa.html
> Подразумевая "любого или любое имеющее отношение к Гелук".
> Причина возможно, в том, что pa\ba  в тибетском не только морфема указывающая на персону и владеют тибетским не только рафинированные лхасцы. 
> В общем, ничего страшного.


Для названия Гелуг (гелугпа) в принципе ничего страшного нет, также как для названия Кадампа. Тем более что второе название как раз само включает в себя такую частицы bka' gdams pa. Второе слово содержит эту частицу, хотя может употребляться и без неё. Но для таких названий школ как Сакья, Ньингма, Кагью  - такое может быть критичным. Точнее покажет то, что человек использующий названия Сакьяпа, Ньингмапа, Кагьюпа для обозначений школ (а не последователей школ) слабо знаком с тибетским языком. Такое встречается и в академической среде. Так что "рафинированные лхасцы" тут не при чем.
Правда Гелугпа в какой-то мере все таки режет слух. Ведь если разобрать на части название dge lugs pa, то может получиться в какой-то мере бред. Так отдельно слово lugs в большей части указывает на традицию. А в виде lugs pa - показывает на последователя традиции.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не только Торчинов.


Вспомнилось (просьба кагьюпинцев не обижаться). Иногда встречается и такое забавное название в литературе как школа Кармапа, а не Карма Кагью Камцханг.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Точнее покажет то, что человек использующий названия Сакьяпа, Ньингмапа, Кагьюпа для обозначений школ (а не последователей школ) слабо знаком с тибетским языком.


Уж, конечно. Но  по-русски мы в любом случае  скажем "сакьясский монастырь", как-нибудь так, но вряд ли "гелукский". Гелукпинский - устоялось. 
 Сказать же  "Сакьяпа Пандита", например, ну никак не звучит.
Что до тибетцев...
В свою очередь пытаюсь вспомнить, употребляют ли тибетцы эти названия в речи  с "па" так, как это делают европейцы. И вспоминаю, употребляют. "Нингмапа"  можно услышать.
Они, в конце концов, язык учили не по учебникам,  в субстантивированных прилагательных не сильны.


Правильная тема. Побуждает задуматься о сущем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Сакья Пандита - это имя, а не титул. Существует только один Сакья Пандита. Великий человек, один из основателей традиции Сакья. Как известно, имя человека не меняется. Если Вы назовете где-то Сакья Пандиту как-то иначе, Вас просто сочтут несведующим человеком, наверное.


Вообще, по-русски, я слышала как говорят Сакьяпинский монастырь. А по-англ. Sakya monastery, Sakya Center. Другой вариант тут щас впервые прочла, даже повторять его не хочу, потому что, по-моему, ужас-ужас  :Smilie:  Ничего личного.

----------


## Саша П.

> Великий человек


Нет уж, надо идти до конца. Раз человек, значит "па". :Smilie: 

И ужас, конечно. Особенно, если услышать это слово на вечере памяти Гумилева Л.Н., например.

А так... "серая земля". Откуда он? из серой земли.  Кто он ? он - серая земля . Кто-кто ? Сероземелец он, вот кто.

Возможны варианты.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну знаете ли.. 
Ваши буквы - Ваша карма  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (20.01.2010), Этэйла (20.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Ну знаете ли.. 
> Ваши буквы - Ваша карма


А как вам -  сероземельский?

----------


## Нико

> С точки зрения тибетского языка, эта частица указывает на лицо, а не саму школу. С точки зрения человека, который углубляться в тему не будет, равносильно. Спросите у тех кто так переводит или говорит, что они под этим подразумевают. А также - где они обучались


А также спросите об этом у самих тибетцев. И они скажут: школа -- Гелугпа. И последователь этой школы -- Гелугпа. Они углубляются в тему или нет? И где обучались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А также спросите об этом у самих тибетцев. И они скажут: школа -- Гелугпа. И последователь этой школы -- Гелугпа. Они углубляются в тему или нет? И где обучались?


Я уже писал, что для Гелуг (Гелугпа) это может быть некритичным. Также как для Кадампы. В отношении других школ это может показаться странным. И будет резать слух. Особенно если такое встречается в переводах или академических изданиях (вот там чего только не напишут. иногда встречаются редкие высказывания).
Теперь относительно Сакья Пандиты (Маша_ла - не обижайтесь). Многие имена и названия в тибетском языке составляются весьма оригинально. Например тоже имя Сакья Пандита фактически состоит из двух слов (это конечно не секрет). Однако такая связка, если ее переводить, будет выглядеть примерно так Пандита (из (школы)) Сакья. Иногда первым слогом выступает название местности, название рода. Взять хотя бы такие имена как Долпопа Шераб Гьялцхен (dol po pa shes rab rgyal mtshan), что может переводиться как Шераб Гьялцхен из Долпо. Таких примеров в тибетском образовании имен очень много. Такое может быть отмечено предположительно и у Цонкхапы (более полный вариант имени кажется tsong kha pa blo bzang grags pa или Лобзанг Драгпа из округа Цхонкха).

----------

Саша П. (20.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сакья Пандита - это имя, а не титул. Существует только один Сакья Пандита. Великий человек, один из основателей традиции Сакья. Как известно, имя человека не меняется. Если Вы назовете где-то Сакья Пандиту как-то иначе, Вас просто сочтут несведующим человеком, наверное.
> 
> 
> Вообще, по-русски, я слышала как говорят Сакьяпинский монастырь. А по-англ. Sakya monastery, Sakya Center. Другой вариант тут щас впервые прочла, даже повторять его не хочу, потому что, по-моему, ужас-ужас  Ничего личного.


Боюсь вас огорчить, но полное имя его будет sa skya pan di ta kun dga' rgyal mtshan или Кюнга Гьялцхен, Пандита (из школы) Сакья. Единственное что можно предположить, что Сакья Пандита стало более употребительным со временем, хотя в общем-то является указанием на его титул.

----------


## Нико

> Я уже писал, что для Гелуг (Гелугпа) это может быть некритичным. Также как для Кадампы. В отношении других школ это может показаться странным. И будет резать слух. Особенно если такое встречается в переводах или академических изданиях (вот там чего только не напишут. иногда встречаются редкие высказывания).



А почему в отношении других школ этот принцип не работает? Я вот слышу сплошь и рядом: Нингмапа, Кагьюпа, Сакьяпа.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да, Сакья Пандита Кунга Гьялцен - полное имя. Однако, повсеместно известен просто как Сакья Пандита. И что? В чем огорчение. Понятно, что тут и титул и принадлежность к Сакья и т.п. Просто эта должность стала его именем. Другого Сакья Пандиты нет и быть не может. Вот о чем я. Историю Сакья, имена основателей линии, а также, что имена и названия означает, я знаю. Спасибо.

filoleg, я, кажется, вас уже просила мне лично ничего не писать, ни в темах, ни в личку. Непонятно разве? Лично у меня нет никакого интереса в той информации, которую вы можете предложить. Поэтому, пишите другим, плиз. А мне не надо. Достаточно уже. Хватит.

И что это за Кюнга? Смех курям  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (20.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И что это за Кюнга? Смех курям


Вообще-то произношение как раз близко к такому, а не к кунга. По крайней мере сочетание kun (т.е. n после гласной u) превращает ее звучание очень близкое к "ю" или у-умляуд (что-то подобное в немецком языке есть, если память в отношении школьного курса немецкого языка мне не изменяет). В аглицком соответствующего звука не встречал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему в отношении других школ этот принцип не работает? Я вот слышу сплошь и рядом: Нингмапа, Кагьюпа, Сакьяпа.


Для гелуг такое уже укрепилось похоже. И достаточно давно. Дла кадампы такое может пройти, поскольку второе слово в одной из своих форм предстает уже с частицей па. Для школ Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья такое может и возможно в разговорной речи, когда точно известно о чем идет речь. Но если затрагивать переводы, то лучше такого не делать. 

Впрочем вам никто не мешает произносить как пожелаете. Хотя для Ньингма, Кагью и Сакья уже сложились названия без па. У па, как уже говорилось, есть свое значение. Самое смешное, что мне что-то редко встречается такое звучание как Ньингмапа, Кагьюпа, Сакьяпа кроме тех случаев, когда указывают на практика, которые следует какой-либо из школ.

----------


## Маша_ла

Имя моего учителя произносится Кунга, а не Кюнга. 

Кюнга - никогда такого не встречала, бред просто. Правда-правда. 


Про неписание букв в мой адрес я уже просила, filoleg. Так сложно удержаться?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Имя моего учителя произносится Кунга, а не Кюнга. 
> Кюнга - никогда такого не встречала, бред просто. Правда-правда. 
> Про неписание букв в мой адрес я уже просила, filoleg. Так сложно удержаться?


Вы еще скажите, что Самантабхадра на тибетском произносится Кунтузангпо.  :Smilie: 
Первый слог такой же, как и в собственно имени Сакья Пандиты. Я пишу только то как меня обучали. Ну и диалект соответственно центрального Тибета. 
Впрочем может у вашего учителя просто диалект такой. Кто его знает. 

Насчет сложно удержаться. Деется, что будь ваша воля, забанили бы напрочь на форуме, чтобы потом не появлялся. Внесите меня в свой черный список. Может и не будете получать от меня сообщения. В чем проблема? Или гнев мешает до сих пор? Вы его до сих пор держите вместе с обидой? Зачем? Или обидел однажды - враг навсегда? В данный момент мои действия обусловлены вашими. Да и тогда были.

----------


## Нико

> Для гелуг такое уже укрепилось похоже. И достаточно давно. Дла кадампы такое может пройти, поскольку второе слово в одной из своих форм предстает уже с частицей па. Для школ Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья такое может и возможно в разговорной речи, когда точно известно о чем идет речь. Но если затрагивать переводы, то лучше такого не делать. 
> 
> Впрочем вам никто не мешает произносить как пожелаете. Хотя для Ньингма, Кагью и Сакья уже сложились названия без па. У па, как уже говорилось, есть свое значение. Самое смешное, что мне что-то редко встречается такое звучание как Ньингмапа, Кагьюпа, Сакьяпа кроме тех случаев, когда указывают на практика, которые следует какой-либо из школ.


А Вы живёте в Индии или в Тибете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы живёте в Индии или в Тибете?


в РФ.

----------


## Нико

> в РФ.


Больше вопросов нет.

----------

Этэйла (20.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Ну и диалект соответственно центрального Тибета. 
> Впрочем может у вашего учителя просто диалект такой. Кто его знает.


В тибетском языке в этой позиции, после взрывных, гласный в любом случае передний, огубленный. Но  иностранец слышит, разумеется, с поправкой на собственный язык.  
Писать же в русской транскрипции "у" или "ю" дело вкуса. В любом случае ничего не значит и будет лишь приблизительно. 
"Ю" в русском указывает на смягченный согласный, чего в тибетском нет, "у" сводит на нет качество гласного. тут скорее вопрос, где меньше лжи, а не где больше правды.  Опять же если более менее приличный фонетический слух, да, слышится  что-то вроде "ю", если развитый артикуляторный аппарат, человек понимает, что это  вариант  родной фонемы "у".

Добавлю. К слову, в  любом языке артикуляция не может быть жесткой. Но когда говорят о мягкости/твердости,  имеют ввиду не качество  самого звука / а это действительно зависит от многих факторов, прежде всего от позиции,  и может по-разному звучать в диалектах /   а является ли , например, мягкость/ твердость - "смыслоразличительной". Как в русском. 
 Но опять же качество этого гласного /"у" / в русском -  НЕ смыслоразличительно, но может быть  таковым в тибетском.


Но в любом случае, эти разговоры предполагают профессиональное владение предметом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В тибетском языке в этой позиции, после взрывных, гласный в любом случае передний, огубленный. Но  иностранец слышит, разумеется, с поправкой на собственный язык.  
> Писать же в русской транскрипции "у" или "ю" дело вкуса. В любом случае ничего не значит и будет лишь приблизительно. 
> "Ю" в русском указывает на смягченный согласный, чего в тибетском нет, "у" сводит на нет качество гласного. тут скорее вопрос, где меньше лжи, а не где больше правды.  Опять же если более менее приличный фонетический слух, да, слышится  что-то вроде "ю", если развитый артикуляторный аппарат, человек понимает, что это  вариант  родной фонемы "у".
> 
> Но в любом случае, эти разговоры предполагают профессиональное владение предметом.


Если Вы профессионально владеете предметом, то какая связь с данной темой?

----------


## Саша П.

> Если Вы профессионально владеете предметом, то какая связь с данной темой?


Тема / тибетский язык/  предполагает профессиональное владение предметом, что , например,  показал filoleg.

----------


## Нико

> Тема / тибетский язык/  предполагает профессиональное владение предметом, что , например,  показал filoleg.


Для профессионального владения нужно пообщаться с тибетцами

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для профессионального владения нужно пообщаться с тибетцами


Зачем делать выводы, которые не логичны?
Вы же не знаете опыт общения с тибетцами других лиц. И опыт изучения литературы и прочего.

----------


## Саша П.

> Для профессионального владения нужно пообщаться с тибетцами


Как вы думаете, если человек демонстрирует профессиональное владение тибетским языком, он "общался " с тибетцами?

В любом случае, избавьте , пожалуйста, меня от общения с вами. :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Как вы думаете, если человек демонстрирует профессиональное владение тибетским языком, он "общался " с тибетцами?
> 
> В любом случае, избавьте , пожалуйста, меня от общения с вами.


Да, это обязательно. А я и не навязываю Вам общение со мной, так что можете расслабиться.

----------


## Нико

> Зачем делать выводы, которые не логичны?
> Вы же не знаете опыт общения с тибетцами других лиц. И опыт изучения литературы и прочего.


Тогда докажите мне, что общались с тибетцами, имели опыт изучения литературы и прочего.

----------


## Маша_ла

Сколько живу, ни про каких Кюнг ни разу не слышала.

Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче - из Лхасы. Его папа был министром финансов в пр-ве Далай Ламы. Так что, вполне себе образованные люди, столичный бомонд  :Smilie:  

Это я к тому, что filoleg намекал, что может он из выселков, где ю меняется на у.. Ан нет.. 

И Святейшество и другие Ринпоче, Ламы, мирские тибетцы, все называют Ламу Кунгу Кунгой - через у.

Через ю было бы забавно. Типа как Бюль-бюль оглы вроде. Кюнга.. Не, не надо путать людей. Кунга пишется и произносится через у. Если вас чему-то учили, не значит, что вы все правильно поняли. Учеба вообще продолжается всю жизнь. Дерзайте.

И очень надеюсь на иссякание потока букв от filoleg в мой скромный адрес. Спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сколько живу, ни про каких Кюнг ни разу не слышала.


Значит еще не долго живете.

Английский язык не настолько богат гласными, чтобы там пытаться передать более-менее корректное звучание или написание. К сожалению. 
Может тогда начнете говорить всем, что Самантабхадра на тибетском должен звучать обязательно Кунтузангпо  :Smilie: 
Вообще-то режет слух.

Далее про выселки. Это уже откровенное передергивание. В Тибете несколько крупных районов со своими диалектами. Некоторые из которых различаются достаточно сильно. Выселками их называть как-то не получается.

Что же касается моего обучения, то когда проходил сей процесс, обучавший кхенпо (Карма Чочог) пытался определить насколько можно на слух воспринять все изменения в произношении. Результаты были неутешительны для слуха живущих в РФ.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если кому-то одному режет слух, не значит что другому тоже должно резать слух. Если в Тибете несколько диалектов до того разнятся, что один другого не всегда сможет понять, то при чем тут режет слухх?

----------

Этэйла (20.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда докажите мне, что общались с тибетцами, имели опыт изучения литературы и прочего.


Зачем мне вам что-то доказывать? Честно говоря в этом смысла не вижу.
Можете спросить Славу Ермолина, если хотите. Можете Валеру Батарова. Можете обратиться к Андросову или к той же Леонтьевой при желании. Можете спросить и в некоторых центрах в Москве.

Какие еще вопросы? Может тогда перебросимся парой-тройкой текстов для сравнения. Так в качестве разминки в переводе. Мне как-то ваши работы тоже не очень известны.

Нико. Для того чтобы спорить надо приводить аргументы не на уровне - а ты докажи. Не хотите слушать - не слушайте. Не можете опровергнуть или показать свое понимание - тогда лучше молчать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если кому-то одному режет слух, не значит что другому тоже должно резать слух. Если в Тибете несколько диалектов до того разнятся, что один другого не всегда сможет понять, то при чем тут режет слухх?


Ок. Лхасский диалект. Кхамский диалект. Вот с другими диалектами плохо знаком.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Шутка 

Очень плохое произношение. Очень плохое. Я думал будет лучше)

----------

Шавырин (20.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем мне вам что-то доказывать? Честно говоря в этом смысла не вижу.
> Можете спросить Славу Ермолина, если хотите. Можете Валеру Батарова. Можете обратиться к Андросову или к той же Леонтьевой при желании. Можете спросить и в некоторых центрах в Москве.
> 
> Какие еще вопросы? Может тогда перебросимся парой-тройкой текстов для сравнения. Так в качестве разминки в переводе. Мне как-то ваши работы тоже не очень известны.
> 
> Нико. Для того чтобы спорить надо приводить аргументы не на уровне - а ты докажи. Не хотите слушать - не слушайте. Не можете опровергнуть или показать свое понимание - тогда лучше молчать.


Браво! Судя по названным лицам, Вы тоже относитесь к общине Оле Нидала? Поэтому Вам мои переводы и незнакомы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Браво! Судя по названным лицам, Вы тоже относитесь к общине Оле Нидала? Поэтому Вам мои переводы и незнакомы.


Браво. Вы в очередной раз не угадали. Всё-таки вы невнимательно читаете написанное (извините за укор).
Я же написал:
Можете спросить Славу Ермолина, если хотите. Можете Валеру Батарова. Можете обратиться к Андросову или к той же Леонтьевой при желании. Можете спросить и в некоторых центрах в Москве.
Из них только Ермолин и Леонтьева имеют непосредственное отношение к Оле. Батаров больше связан с Бон. С Андросовым я был связан до его работ с Леонтьевой и "общиной" Оле. Есть и другие лица, котоыре в како-то время получали полные или частичные переводы. Если вы хоть кого-то знаете не в центрах Оле, то можете спросить еще и Бека. Вот с кем точн оне был связан, так это с гелуг.

Нико. Вы невнимательны. Там еще была надпись: некоторые центры Москвы.

Так что в общине Оле мои переводы как раз мало известны. Кроме Славы и Лены о них мало кто знает. Еще вопросы. Или будет дальше очередной пинок, что я раньше был связан с центрами Оле?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Этэйла

че опять на глуг за "бочка"???
маразм или что?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Если вы хоть кого-то знаете не в центрах Оле, то можете спросить еще и Бека. Вот с кем точн оне был связан, так это с гелуг.
> 
> ?


Что касается Бека, то с гелук он все же связан: получал ванги у Богдо-Гегена.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fat

А если последователь школы гелуг женского пола, надо говорить гелугма? (кагьюма, нингмама соответственно)?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А если последователь школы гелуг женского пола, надо говорить гелугма? (кагьюма, нингмама соответственно)?


По странной случайности такого в тибетском пока не встречал.  :Smilie: 
Монах или монахиня - еще есть разделение в тибетском, а вот разделение по половому признаку принадлежности человека к школе (чтобы еще отражалось в словесной форме) не встречал. Может в какой-то другой форме выражается.

Хотя тибетский язык иногда бывает забавным. Особенно творчество тибетцев, добавляющих в трактаты строфы.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Что касается Бека, то с гелук он все же связан: получал ванги у Богдо-Гегена.


Богдо-геген Ринпоче, тем не менее, больше относится к Риме.

----------


## Fat

ИМХО аргумент "правильно так, как говорят тибетцы" не катит. В России, например, все говорят по-русски, но далеко не все говорят по русски правильно. Даже "столичный бомонд" и члены правительства. Вспомним Виктора степановича Черномырдина, Михаила Сергеевича Горбачева...   Правильный русский скорее можно найти в классической литературе, чем у живого носителя. далеко не все могут похвастаться уровнем речи академика Лихачева, или, скажем Сергея Аверинцева. С тибетским, скорее всего, стиуация не намного отличается, да к тому же если речь идет о тибетской имиграции.

----------

filoleg (22.01.2010), Доржик (22.01.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Богдо-геген Ринпоче, тем не менее, больше относится к Риме.


На каком основании?

----------


## Нико

По поводу kun в тибетском у меня всё же есть соображения. Есть два вида транскрипции этого слога в русском язые -- "кюн" или "кун". Не исключаю, что "кюн" ближе к тибетскому произношению, но еще есть и дополнительные условия - как-то, благозвучие в русском произношении. 

Поэтому, есть варианты такие:

"Другпа Кюнлег", "Кюнтузангпо", "Кюнга", и т.д.

А есть и такие: "Другпа Кунле", "Кунтузангпо", "Кунга", и т.д.  

В общем, у каждого переводчика или направления -- свои устоявшиеся транскрипции. Пока что. И этого им не запретишь.

----------


## Нико

> На каком основании?


На основании того, что получал и практиковал линии передачи от учителей всех разных традиций, Кагью, Сакья и Нингма, помимо Гелуг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По поводу kun в тибетском у меня всё же есть соображения. Есть два вида транскрипции этого слога в русском язые -- "кюн" или "кун". Не исключаю, что "кюн" ближе к тибетскому произношению, но еще есть и дополнительные условия - как-то, благозвучие в русском произношении. 
> Поэтому, есть варианты такие:
> "Другпа Кюнлег", "Кюнтузангпо", "Кюнга", и т.д.
> А есть и такие: "Другпа Кунле", "Кунтузангпо", "Кунга", и т.д.  
> В общем, у каждого переводчика или направления -- свои устоявшиеся транскрипции. Пока что. И этого им не запретишь.


Ага. А еще это связано с тем, что обычно пытаются брать не тибетский текст, а английский. И с него соответственно и произношение. Так и появилось на русском языке Кунга, Кунтузангпо...
А также появилось и из того, что частенько берут не лхасское произношение, а бурятское или монгольское. После этого на русском всё начинает звучать весьма оригинально, хотя при этом частенько выдают за исконно тибетское.
Посмотрите труды Андросова и какое произношение он использовал в своих работах. Там даже цитаты тибетского текста будут с ошибками, хотя он считается в какой-то мере знатоком.

----------


## Гьялцен

Далай-Лама тоже получал передачи из разных линий, но все-таки он не риме, а гелук. 
Получать и практиковаить разные линии недостаточно, чтобы гордо называться риме. 
Необходимо много чего изучать в плане текстов, воззрения и т.  д.
Ничего личного, как грится.
кроме того, Богдо геген как-то особо не был замечен в передаче учений и вангов сакья, кагью, нингма своим многочисленным последователям в Евразии.

----------


## Нико

> Далай-Лама тоже получал передачи из разных линий, но все-таки он не риме, а гелук. 
> Получать и практиковаить разные линии недостаточно, чтобы гордо называться риме. 
> Необходимо много чего изучать в плане текстов, воззрения и т.  д.
> Ничего личного, как грится.


Да? А что ещё нужно, чтобы называться "риме", помимо получения и практик передач разных линий" Да ещё и "гордо"? 
Мне кажется, "гордо" себя называют кем-либо только неофиты из небуддийских стран. 

И Далай-ламу на каком основании к чисто "Гелуг" причисляете? Недавно в Ориссе он давал совершенно нингпапинский набор посвящений, например...

В общем, подумайте, прежде чем ярлыки на великих учителей навешивать.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> .
> кроме того, Богдо геген как-то особо не был замечен в передаче учений и вангов сакья, кагью, нингма своим многочисленным последователям в Евразии.


Смотря кем не был замечен.  :Smilie: ))

Кроме того, он единственный на сей день держатель традиции Джонанг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Разговор постепенно перешел с одной темы на другую. С возможным дальнейшим выяснением отношений  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

Ну про джонанг Вы хватили. 
Лама Йонтен, который в Москве живет, говорил ( не мне правда), что за получением 6-ти йог Калачакры надо ехать в Амдо. А Вы говорите, только один держатель. 
А интересно, какие негелугпинские учения и ванги давал Богдо-Геген?

----------


## Гьялцен

> И Далай-ламу на каком основании к чисто "Гелуг" причисляете? Недавно в Ориссе он давал совершенно нингпапинский набор посвящений, например...
> 
> В общем, подумайте, прежде чем ярлыки на великих учителей навешивать.


Далай-Лама, насколько я понимаю, в основном следует философскому воззрению мадъямаки- прасангики, проповеданному Дже Цонгкапой. То есть больше соотносится с гелук, откуда и его коренные учителя. 
И где здесь навешивание ярлыков, господа?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Ну про джонанг Вы хватили. 
> Лама Йонтен, который в Москве живет, говорил ( не мне правда), что за получением 6-ти йог Калачакры надо ехать в Амдо. А Вы говорите, только один держатель. 
> А интересно, какие негелугпинские учения и ванги давал Богдо-Геген?


Есть "Держатель традиции", и есть другие ламы.. Разницу надо понимать. А если Йонтен Гьялцо, ученик Б.Г. Ринпоче и бывший администратор его джонангпинского монастыря в Шимле, как-то замалчивает значение Ринпоче для всей традиции Джонанг, это его карма. 

А про "негелугпиские" ванги рассказывать на БФ не полномочна, т.к. мне не давали на это разрешения.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Далай-Лама, насколько я понимаю, в основном следует философскому воззрению мадъямаки- прасангики, проповеданному Дже Цонгкапой. То есть больше соотносится с гелук, откуда и его коренные учителя. 
> И где здесь навешивание ярлыков, господа?


Это очень узкое представление о воззрениях Его СВятейшества Далай-ламы. Если внимательно послушать его учения, то он постоянно проводит параллели между прасангикой и дзогчен и подчёркивет, что всестороннего понимания ригпа -- ясного света -- можно достичь только при одновременном изучении этих двух систем воззрений. 

Учителей же у Его Святейшества было много -- из разных традиций. На публичных учениях Его Святейшества обычно присутствуют верховные ламы из разных школ, в том числе, Нигма, Сакья и Кагью...Это просто надо видеть.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Нико и Гьялцен.
Может имеет смысл перенести перебранку в другое место?
Я конечно не модератор, но всё это несколько не в тему

----------


## Гьялцен

Да ничего Йонтен не замалчивает, с чего Вы взяли? Просто в Шимле , скажем так, нет специальных возможностей для практики йог Калачакры...И навряд ли Богдо-геген станет этому обучать в силу нехватки времени.  Все мы знаем, что Богдо-геген курирует монастырь в Шимле как держатель джонанг. Но это не значит, что нет других держателей. Логично?

----------


## Нико

> Да ничего Йонтен не замалчивает, с чего Вы взяли? Просто в Шимле , скажем так, нет специальных возможностей для практики йог Калачакры...И навряд ли Богдо-геген станет этому обучать в силу нехватки времени.  Все мы знаем, что Богдо-геген курирует монастырь в Шимле как держатель джонанг. Но это не значит, что нет других держателей. Логично?


Вот это уже другой вопрос. Если есть в Тибете, в частности, в Амдо, другие компетентные учителя, способные учить этому, это хорошо. Ещй лучше -- если они смогут приехать в Шмлу, чтобы продолжать обучение молодых монахов. Но насчёт "держателей" не знаю, это всё же ответственный титул.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Учителей же у Его Святейшества было много -- из разных традиций. На публичных учениях Его Святейшества обычно присутствуют верховные ламы из разных школ, в том числе, Нигма, Сакья и Кагью...Это просто надо видеть.


Ну если там Кармапа сидит, это не значит, что он гелук становится. Также и Далай-лама не становится кагью. 
Какая разница, кто с кем сидит.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Нико и Гьялцен.
> Может имеет смысл перенести перебранку в другое место?
> Я конечно не модератор, но всё это несколько не в тему


При чем здесь перебранка, мы же интеллигентные люди.  :Cool:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Ну если там Кармапа сидит, это не значит, что он гелук становится. Также и Далай-лама не становится кагью. 
> Какая разница, кто с кем сидит.


Разница не в том, то с кем сидит, а том, кто у кого получает учение -- и посвящение.

Я просто хочу сказать, что на Западе и в России тоже это какое-то повсеместное помешательство -- жёсткое разделение на школы. На самом деле в Индии, среди тибетцев в изгнании, такого по большому счёту нет. Т.е., Кагью следуют Кагью, Нингма -- Нингма, и т.д, это нормально и правильно, но посвящения и учения у Его Святейшества приходят получать большинство из них. Его Святейшество же получает лично посвящения от подлинных иерархов и йогинов других школ. Так что всё в порядке. Риме!

----------


## Гьялцен

По вашей логике, Нико, если вот у нас скажем в Москве народ получает ванги практически у всех заезжих лам нингма, гелук, кагью - одни и те же люди, заметьте- это тоже риме?

----------


## Нико

> По вашей логике, Нико, если вот у нас скажем в Москве народ получает ванги практически у всех заезжих лам нингма, гелук, кагью - одни и те же люди, заметьте- это тоже риме?


Они могут стать риме, если им удастся полностью интегрировать полученные ванги и учения в своей практике, не смешав их в какой-то сумбурный винегнет. И не видя в них противоречий, что бывает очень сложно. Поэтому я предпочитаю называть практиками "риме" уже реализованных учителей с долгими линиями реинкарнаций.  

Сама я на это, увы, не способна. Лучше уже выбрать одну традицию, одного идама, одного ламу.... И хотя бы не отказаться от всего этого в этой жизни. Но при этом уважать и другие традиции, не ставя их "ниже", потому что это было бы отказом от Дхармы. Все традиции хороши -- но я, ничтожный практик, хотя бы постараюсь последовать одной, чтобы к чему-то прийти.

----------

Гьялцен (22.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

Ещё забыла сказать, что учитель должен быть подлинным, чтобы потом не обожжечься не разочароваться во всей Дхарме сразу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

Согласен, риме больше к учителям относится...

----------

Нико (22.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

И к Учителям и к ученикам равно риме должно относиться. Гармония.

----------


## Dron

Давайте "Гелуг" на русский переведем. С "добродетелью" никак оно не связано

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Давайте "Гелуг" на русский переведем. С "добродетелью" никак оно не связано


dge lugs

Теперь переводите  :Smilie: 
Только название может совсем не коррелировать с собственно техниками, поведением и качествами самой школы, если вы на это хотите намекнуть

----------


## До

http://trinity.village.virginia.edu/...lic_term/39016




> Comment: The sect probably was originally called the _Joyous Way_ (dga' ldan pa'i lugs) after the monastic university called _Joyous_ (dga' ldan) established by D#zong-ka-b#a in 1409.

----------


## Dron

> dge lugs
> 
> Теперь переводите 
> Только название может совсем не коррелировать с собственно техниками, поведением и качествами самой школы, если вы на это хотите намекнуть


Поведение школы- это типа улыбки чеширского кота? Ищем лес помимо деревьев?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поведение школы- это типа улыбки чеширского кота? Ищем лес помимо деревьев?


Я же не знаю, что в хотели сказать в предыдущем посте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Лесопилка разорилась бы, с вашим подходом.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лесопилка разорилась бы, с вашим подходом.


Проблема в лесопилке?   :Smilie: 

Тогда объяснитесь, что хотели сказать или услышать.

----------


## Dron

Перевод, конечно, в обсуждении какого-то "поведения школы" не участвую.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Перевод. Я по тибетски не понимаю.


Ага. На предыдущих страница хвсё уже было расписано. Почитайте.

----------


## Dron

Получается или "Радостный путь", или "школа небес Ганден (Тушита)", так как то

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ге луг - Традиция добродетели, Порядок (Строгая последовательность или строгое следование) добродетели или Добродетельный порядок. Также Канон (закон) добродетели и др.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Получается или "Радостный путь", или "школа небес Ганден (Тушита)", так как то


это если гаденпеи луг или что-то такое. А не гелуг.
Вдобавок Гаден (dga' ldan) - название монастыря, по которому было доано одно из названий этой школы.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

Интересно, вроде "Ге"сокращение от Ганден

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно, вроде "Ге"сокращение от Ганден


Не фантазируйте. Вы же сами написали, что не разбираетесь в тибетском  :Smilie: 
Интересно каким это странным образом  dga' ldan трансформировалось в dge... Значения то слов разные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это неправильно, что Ге сокращение от Ганден.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

А что скажем насчет сообщения 86?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что скажем насчет сообщения 86?


А оно-то тут при чём? 
Школа имела несколько названий. Но dga' ldan никак не является полным вариантом слова dge.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что скажем насчет сообщения 86?


Tsong kha pa (1357–1419) in the area of Lhasa, the capital of Tibet. He established a monastic university on a mountain called Dga' ldan ("the joyous") in 1409, and his sect was thus originally called Joyous Way (Dga' ldan pa'i lugs); later it came to be called Virtuous Way, Dge lugs pa.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А если последователь школы гелуг женского пола, надо говорить гелугма? (кагьюма, нингмама соответственно)?


Последователь женского пола также будет гелугпа.

----------

